# could this be eggs?



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hey guys, i just woke up and found out that there are what looks to be like eggs... that have formed along the glass and some on my heater, they are clear and almost look like bubbles.. tho i really doubt they are as the what i think "eggs" are all stuck to each other and wont break apart unless i touch them ... i just got a 8" common pleco from my LFS yesturday.. and he was in with 5 other plecos, some big some smaller.. could she have just laid eggs??? please help

WTF is this?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

should i scoop them into a glass or something??? just incase


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

I think the eggs r orange


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Put it this way if they are eggs the heater will burn thier slimy ass.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

put em in a jar maybe theyll hatch


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks i will just incase, tho ill feel like a retard if they dont , lol


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

there looks to be over 100 eggs.. i cant find any pics of common plecos eggs.. if you can please post them.. i also have guppys in the tank, but they seem to young to breed.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> thanks i will just incase, tho ill feel like a retard if they dont , lol


 I feel like a retard all the time.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

confused said:


> DC_Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > thanks i will just incase, tho ill feel like a retard if they dont , lol
> ...


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

I just checked on my piranha and his bottom lip seems lowered his teeth are sticking out WTF LOL


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

if thats not eggs, then what the hell is it?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i think there called bubbles.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

aaaa bubbles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

when i took a second look, thats what i thought... they have never done that before tho... weird


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

do a water change and see if it persists....

"did you drop the soap"


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

lol no, i siphoned some out, and poured them back in, they my feeder gupyps started eating them.. it must be something in my water, there def not eggs, my bad... the are just clear


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Definitely not Lounge Material.

Ill put this in Piranha Breeding for NIKE just because you mention eggs and piranhas in the same post.


----------

